

Google Code hosting is dead - treve
http://evertpot.com/google-code-is-dead/

======
atesti
I hope the archive.org team is already prepared to mirror Google code, just in
case it shuts down. Would be so sad to lose all the code

------
eliteraspberrie
Google Code was great. I'll miss it. At the time, it was the only refuge from
SourceForge (which censored one of my projects because "hacking"). The only
down side is they didn't render the README markdown file like Github or
Bitbucket.

